# Looking for K2 T1 Boots in Ontario



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You down with driving south of the border? If so try Phatman in Lockport NY, The Underground in Buffalo, or Mud Sweat N Gears in Ellicottville NY.


----------



## Home Brew (Nov 26, 2010)

I have sent out an e-mail to K2 customer service here in the Great White North. I am hoping to get an updated list of Canadian retailers. I will keep you posted. 

I make trips to Ellicottville, occasionally. I could check them out when I get back down there. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jaywho (Apr 21, 2009)

I purchased a pair of K2 T1 DB's just last month. I can tell you that Corbetts in Oakville (CORBETTS.COM | Ski + Snowboard | Home) sells them, and Ski's and Bikes (Skiis & Biikes - Snowcovers) does also. They are located in multiple places, Mississauga, Collingwood etc. Check their websites to find the closet store to you. 

I would recommend Corbett's though. They have always had great service. I have bought many products from them and have never had any complaints.


----------



## Home Brew (Nov 26, 2010)

Many thanks go out to you, Jaywho. 

I drove down to Corbetts in Oakville and there it was on the rack just like you said. I wanted to try the regular T1's without the second boa but they only had the double boa. I tried the DB to test the fit and support and was blown away. I was really satisfied with boot, so I had Corbetts order in the regular T1s. The K2 main warehouse is somewhere in Toronto so I am hoping it doesn't take too long. And you were right about Corbetts - they were super friendly and they have a copious amount of snowboarding garb. I will definitiely keep coming back to Corbetts. For anyone else interested, the K2 T1s go for 369.99CAD. 

As a side story - K2 Canada responded back to my e-mail. To my mismay, they were not very helpful. I simply asked where I could get the K2 T1 boot and all they came up with was to check they brutally outdated dealer registery on their website and order them in. 

Thanks again, and good riding. 

H B


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

I've been using 09 K2 T1 boots... I LOVE THEM and YOU WILL TOO!

I had them special ordered at The Sign of the Skier in Toronto.


----------

